# Buyer Beware! Halo Rangefinders



## John Ligons (Sep 6, 2010)

I purchased a Halo R900 Rangefinder over a year ago from Bass Pro. I was new to Bow Hunting and it looked to be a good value for the dollar at $299.00. I have always had problems with the on and off switch, but dealt with it being intermitent. I finally decided to call Wildgame Inovations and see about it being repaired. I was told that it was over a year old, and that they only did warranty repairs for products under a year old. I asked if they did repairs, being I was not looking for a handout. The response was that they do not do repairs at all, and do not know of anyone who does. His suggestion was to trash the one I have, and buy a new one! LMAO
I take it as a lesson learned, and will buy from manufactors that stand behind their products. I found it hard to believe that he would say trash my $299.00 investment, and give them more of my money.
Now that's funny! :thumbs_do


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Boo for them. Thanks for the heads up so I know to never buy any of their products.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I bought a lower end one for my gf...and at 20yds is was 2 yards off from my nikon...and it only got worse as i got farther away


----------



## RollTideBama816 (May 22, 2012)

When I worked at Bass Pro those wildgame rangefinders sold like hotcakes, unfortunately they also came back in just as fast it seemed.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Not what I want to hear lol. I just picked up a Halo 400 for 99.00


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

pieces of junk. short battery life. don't range well, poor optics. can't believe i'm saying it but a bushnell 450 is actually an upgrade


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Halo = JUNK


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

And what rangefinder has warranty over one year??


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

The new Vortex rangefinder has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

This!!


ArrowStar1 said:


> The new Vortex rangefinder has a lifetime warranty.


If my Leupold RX II ever dies I'll look at either another Leupold or the Vortex model.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

I just picked up a Leupold RX 1000TBR from a local pawn shop for $175. Basspro had crappy sales rep at the counter so, the heck with that; I was about to order Vortex from "Optics Planet" then this item got my attention. It carries a 1 yr. warranty and they do repair work. Vortex is top of line on warranty and customer service.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

ArrowStar1 said:


> The new Vortex rangefinder has a lifetime warranty.


very good to know...


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

vortex will be my next one if my bushnell arc1200 dies


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

Those guys push some of the cheapest Chinese junk ever introduced to the hunting community. Bought a couple Wildgame rangefinders a couple years ago that weren't worth packaging they came in...


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have had my Nikon 550 for, well this will be my third year and STILL has full battery life... Incredible. I love it. My buddy dropped his Nikon 550 in a foot of snow two years ago. Lost it and came back a couple of months later turkey hunting, found it picked it up and it worked perfectly. 

I'm sold on Nikon.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

IMHO Wild Game Nation = Rip Off!


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

They won't be getting any of my money.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Halo R900 is made by Wild Game Innovations.

I have that on my separate thread about their rangefinders. I always find that any product made by them is problematic. I once had the Game Camera but it failed before I get the chance to use it. The rangefinder I had was a lower end but still a piece of crap. The range/on-off button seems not to work all the time. It will turn-on easily but when you try to range it, it takes a few attempt to get it to work.

Only one good thing about Wild Game Innovations is that their customer service is great. Well, that's my experience. They reply quickly with a replacement. But they still screw me up. I send in a camo game camera for replacement but they sent back a "all black" model. But its working I so far.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

I bought a halo 400 last year used it up til a month ago and sold it to my dad and i bought a new bushnell sport 850 with arc i like the bushnell muxh better. Never had a prob out of my halo but i wouldnt buy another one


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Would not buy anything from wildgame there stuffis crap bought two game cams both did not work Gander would not take them back so I had two pices of junk and out of work had two realy scrape up cash for them now I have no cams.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Mine is two years old and works fine. So far....


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

RollTideBama816 said:


> When I worked at Bass Pro those wildgame rangefinders sold like hotcakes, unfortunately they also came back in just as fast it seemed.


I've had the same experience working at Dick's


----------



## Nwflycaster (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm in the market for a rangefinder and will cross that brand off my list of possibilities. I will never buy a product from a company that wont stand behind what they make, it just shows they know it's bad and don't care.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Boohoohoo...just learn to calculate the distance in your mind, than you won't have to waste money on these crutches.


----------



## zman1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

I had been contemplating getting a rangefinder and my wife, who didn't know anything about rangefinders, thought she would surprise me and bought one two hunting seasons ago from Wal-Mart ($99). Of course since the wife bought it I was obligated to use it. At first I thought it wasn't going to be any good, but this is going to be my third hunting season with it and it's still going strong. The other amazing thing is that it is still the original battery in it and it still shows fully charged on the display. I checked its accuracy against a Nikon and a Leupold and it is right on all the way to 100 yards. The rangefinder is only supposed to be good to 400 yards but for me I will never need it that far. I use it strictly for bow hunting. I know you all are asking what kind of range finder is it, well it is a Simmons, yes the same company that makes cut-rate rifle scopes. Now that I bragged about it, it will probably take a sh*t on me. LOL


----------



## hawglarry (Jun 30, 2011)

I have an old Bushnell 40 that I bought used 5 or six years ago and still using the same battery and is still accurate. I do store it with the battery removed.


----------



## RackMonster50 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have problems with mine too. It wont range anythung past 16 yards. And if I left the battery in it it would be dead by the next time i used it.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

My brother has had a bunch of their trail cams and has had problems with all of them, bad pics, no battery life and no support from the company.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

two lessons learned here...

1. Don't buy Halo optics - Check
2. If something doesn't work almost right away, don't wait over a year to get it fixed. - Check


----------



## Farfal East (Feb 27, 2011)

Never go on the cheap with optics.

I have Steiner binocs purchased in 1980 that are perfect. Been to Alaska 2x, Washington state, Wyoming, Alberta, Texas and places in between.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

zman1960 said:


> I had been contemplating getting a rangefinder and my wife, who didn't know anything about rangefinders, thought she would surprise me and bought one two hunting seasons ago from Wal-Mart ($99). Of course since the wife bought it I was obligated to use it. At first I thought it wasn't going to be any good, but this is going to be my third hunting season with it and it's still going strong. The other amazing thing is that it is still the original battery in it and it still shows fully charged on the display. I checked its accuracy against a Nikon and a Leupold and it is right on all the way to 100 yards. The rangefinder is only supposed to be good to 400 yards but for me I will never need it that far. I use it strictly for bow hunting. I know you all are asking what kind of range finder is it, well it is a Simmons, yes the same company that makes cut-rate rifle scopes. Now that I bragged about it, it will probably take a sh*t on me. LOL


Myself and my father both have Simmons LRF600 rangefinders and they both work just fine. I got them both off of the classifieds here for I think $130 total for both of them and I have no complaints.


----------



## zman1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Myself and my father both have Simmons LRF600 rangefinders and they both work just fine. I got them both off of the classifieds here for I think $130 total for both of them and I have no complaints.


I like my so far. My wife got her moneys worth. I have no complaints but I do realize it probably wouldn't be as accurate out to 400 yards but like I said I only use it for bowhunting. I'm glad you have had good luck with yours also.


----------



## Roc (Jun 29, 2003)

Wild Game Innovations = junk:thumbs_do


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

target1 said:


> Boohoohoo...just learn to calculate the distance in your mind, than you won't have to waste money on these crutches.



Oh please:blah:!!


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

I used to like watching wild game nation. I've tried alot of their products. All of which suck! Trail cameras are junk, range finders are junk, even the evolved harvest food plot mixes are junk. I recently correctly planted a evolve clover and chicory mix from Wildgame innovations. 60% of it was weeds.

This company is a complete and total fraud!!! 

I can't believe all the people on tv they sponsor and how many of them have to promote their products while biting their tongues! 

Wild game innovations= fraud

Fix your shiit please!!!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

heard the batteries in them go fast too. the C2 batteries get expensive real quick.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

My Wildgame trailcam lasted me a whole 2 months before it crapped out and I know of two guys who bought Halo rangefinders and those didn't make it an entire 3d season. One Halo broke after the first weekend outing. So add three more guys to the list of not buying anymore Wildgame Innovations crap! 

If an when my Nikon Archer Choice ever dies I'll buy a Vortex rangefinder.


----------



## Bruce 2 (Jul 8, 2012)

They have been selling hot and heavy on camofire.com. oh well


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

target1 said:


> Boohoohoo...just learn to calculate the distance in your mind, than you won't have to waste money on these crutches.


great advice. Wonder how many people actually practice using the range finder as a training tool.

Though parallax range finders have been around for a while, most people I shot with didn't use them. We looked at our target and knew the range...but maybe that's because we'd practice. We'd hit a trail and bet on who could be most accurate "how far to that rock, tree, hill"...didn't take too long to get decent.

due to a birth defect it took me longer to get it(no real depth perception)...some guys seemed like they had a built in RF in their eyes.

to the OP, why not just fix the switch? All you need is a on/off switch and a soldering iron (probably 25 watt)

Now that I think about it, using a range finder is kind of moot if you know your the area your hunting. Just use google earth, down load images and measure for yourself (or other aerial image sites). +-1.5 meter accuracy is good enough.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Anything Wildgame Innovations makes is junk. They do not stand behind what they make. I owned a halo 500. That rangefinder from the time I received it, gave me problems. Your best bet, is to go on every forum you can find, and let others know how crappy their products are. If they get enough bad publicity, maybe they will get their act together. That's what I did. Doesn't seem like it worked.


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

For a "cheaper" range finder, read some reviews on the Simmons. For the $$ I guess they are hard to beat. Just picked one up here for $75.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Fury90flier said:


> great advice. Wonder how many people actually practice using the range finder as a training tool.
> 
> Though parallax range finders have been around for a while, most people I shot with didn't use them. We looked at our target and knew the range...but maybe that's because we'd practice. We'd hit a trail and bet on who could be most accurate "how far to that rock, tree, hill"...didn't take too long to get decent.
> 
> ...


Because most people are lazy, want instant results and don't want to practice and actually get better.


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been hesitant to buy any of Wildgame Innovations products, and now I am glad I never did. After reading this thread, they won't be getting my money. I almost bought one of their rangefinders instead of a Nikon Archers Choice, but the guy at Bass Pro told me they were pretty much junk. I really like the Nikon!


----------



## Bruce 2 (Jul 8, 2012)

target1 said:


> Because most people are lazy, want instant results and don't want to practice and actually get better.


I do practice with mine to increase my experience at not using one. 

But when the difference is wounding or killing I will use the rangefinder and not worry about my ego.


----------



## Taylor8213 (Jan 24, 2010)

just fyi Remington and Wildgame Innovations products are one and the same. from rangefinders to feeders etc.


----------



## SPURGETTER (Feb 1, 2010)

Anything these people sell is junk-- dont buy any of there products. there show stinks to


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I know guys who have used their halos for multiple years with no problems, and people who have used them for days and they quit. Hit or miss I guess. I had a Nikon 440 that quit working after one time of ranging an object. Took it back and got a Bushnell 450 (the flat, cheap one) and some coveralls. I have had it for 6 years now and it still works every time, as long as it isn't raining or foggy. On those days, everything is 18 yards. I also have a Nikon 550 Rifle Hunter (will range in fog and drizzle), that at various times, decides not to range over 60 yards, then starts working normally. Of course it did it after the warranty period ended. I still use it, but when it finally does decide to die, I will be looking at a different manufacturer.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

target1 said:


> Because most people are lazy, want instant results and don't want to practice and actually get better.


I use the range finder for the practice course,firing range and to confirm pin settings / scope settings at the longer yardage. I also use a 300' fiberglass tape..yeah! We have the right to use this tool to make it easy not being lazy!

next to your avatar!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it just me or is most of the "wildgame" stuff junk?

set from my electronic carrier pigeon


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

ArrowStar1 said:


> The new Vortex rangefinder has a lifetime warranty.


It's not the same as their optics warranty, it is limited to manufacture defects, which is still very good.


----------



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

I received a Halo last Christmas from my kids. Felt terrible that it worked for about a day. Bought a Simmons with a 25% rebate at WM, does all I need and uses an easily replaceable 9 volt battery.


----------

